# 69 headrest release mechanism



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm installing the headrest lock release mechanisms and I don't remember which way the release levers are supposed to face. In order to engage the notches on the headrest shafts, both levers on each bucket seat would face the driver's side of the car. Is that correct, because it looks dumb with the lever on the left side of each seat visible even with the headrest in the lowered position.? Thank you


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

release levers point inwards on both seats both sides


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Great,. Thank you!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

x2
correct 69 headrests have the notches on the insides of the posts
and the release buttons facing each other,,, the release bar is near the button

70-72 the notches are on the out sides of the posts ... the release button was revised and the latch is across the hole from the button
with both facing each other..

I do have 1 mint pair that has BOTH sets of notches on them

68's are different yet on the posts ...
dates are acid etched into one of the posts also near the bottom


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

As usual, a wealth of information. Problem solved. Thank you!


----------

